# New mod advice



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

Ok so my trusty little MVP is slowly dying on me(not charging and 510 thread damaged) and urgently needs to be replaced. I use it for my Nautilus mini for those great mouth to lung vapes.
What affordable low wattage mods are available these days. January has been extremely bad to me so please don't suggest something expensive


----------



## Petrus (1/2/16)

VTC Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

Petrus said:


> VTC Mini


kinda pointless getting a vtc mini for a 10-12 watt tank.
The mod will be used exclusively for the nauti


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so my trusty little MVP is slowly dying on me(not charging and 510 thread damaged) and urgently needs to be replaced. I use it for my Nautilus mini for those great mouth to lung vapes.
> What affordable low wattage mods are available these days. January has been extremely bad to me so please don't suggest something expensive



C.O.V MiniVolt, smaller than, and half the power of the VTC mini but only about R60 cheaper.
Unless you want that tiny size the VTC is better value IMO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> C.O.V MiniVolt, smaller than, and half the power of the VTC mini but only about R60 cheaper.
> Unless you want that tiny size the VTC is better value IMO


Thing is I have a VTC. just thought there is a small cheap device out there for that job


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Thing is I have a VTC. just thought there is a small cheap device out there for that job


And I dont have cash for another one or a volt


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> And I dont have cash for another one or a volt



I understand where @Petrus is coming from:
mini volt =R710
VTC mini =R760 but the VTC is better bang for your buck.

A quick check on the vendors sites yields the current state of affairs
sorting by price low to high
CLoupor 80W R580 sold out
eleaf istick 40W = R600
VTC mini =R760
and that seems to be the current paradigm.. the market has passed you by, like in the PC arena.

The older 20W eleaf istick you'll maybe find 2nd hand but no vendors currently sell mods below 30W.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/2/16)

Yeah, pity the vendors no longer stock iStick 30W and the likes. HRH vapes max 8W and I had to get her a VTC Mini. See eCiggies has an iStick 30W, but at R800.00! Most affordable I could find is the iStick 60W here at R630.00


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I understand where @Petrus is coming from:
> mini volt =R710
> VTC mini =R760 but the VTC is better bang for your buck.
> 
> ...


Yeah I also get it and don't get me wrong those are all epic devices. I just don't see the point in getting a 50+ watt mod for a nautilus
Will keep my eyes on the classifieds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (1/2/16)

Of course, you could always go the Fasttech route if you have patience.


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/16)

hey buddy

so if you are looking for a low power mod thats free i may have a solution for you... the only problem is its not exactly small.

i have a tesla mod i can throw your way, its basically a 15w regulated tube mod that will only fire 1.1ohm coils and above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hey buddy
> 
> so if you are looking for a low power mod thats free i may have a solution for you... the only problem is its not exactly small.
> 
> i have a tesla mod i can throw your way, its basically a 15w regulated tube mod that will only fire 1.1ohm coils and above.


wow buddy that would be epic. I'll drop you a pm


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/16)

so just making sure you know a few things about this mod :

it doesn't have its own charging board - so get a dedicated battery charger
it needs an 18650 battery
its rather long and if you dont mind walking around with a really cool light saber then its perfect for a nauti mini

will throw in a pack of coils for good measure

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## cam (1/2/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/shaunnadan.1667/ you are a hero. People like you give me faith.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/16)

@shaunnadan
You the man bud. Always ready to lend a helping hand. 
Don't forget you promised to help me at the Vape meet to show me how to coil and wick hahahaha. ☺


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @shaunnadan
> You the man bud. Always ready to lend a helping hand.
> Don't forget you promised to help me at the Vape meet to show me how to coil and wick hahahaha. ☺



il do you one better ... 

remind me a week from the meet (go and set a proper reminder! i will forget!!!) to send you a sneak pic of the gift i have gotten for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> remind me a week from the meet (go and set a proper reminder! i will forget!!!) to send you a sneak pic of the gift i have gotten for you



Dam bud, now I really feel special. ☺☺☺


----------

